# Want to move but need help finding another Senior, low-income apartment



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2019)

I sort of wished I'd tried this earlier, but my pride is still leading me around, or, keeping me from letting people here know so much about me.  I'm just not proud of my situation, and never will be.  So without going into all about why I am a low-income senior, I would just like help in finding a place to move.

I now live in what they call Project 202 for Seniors over 62.  I pay 1/3 of my income and that includes most utilities, usually, but not with all 202 housing I found out.  I would like to find either 202 housing, or another they have called 515 Rural housing for Seniors.  55 and older is fine with me, and I've considered the Section 8, so I did apply for a voucher which I don't have yet.

The best site I have found to locate housing like the above, is here: https://affordablehousingonline.com/  It covers the U.S.

I would like to hear from folks that might have low-income housing, or know of, in their area.  If anyone has info on places outside of California, I am also open to moving out of this State.  My main hope is to find something that has a balcony or patio area for the tenants.  And well, actually, good maintenance and landlords.

Most of the places I have found don't have reviews to read, so it's difficult to know what you are getting into. 

So, with all that said, I'm just going to post this and hope that maybe someone can help me with suggestions.  I do have good credit (very good according to the bank) and excellent rental references.

Forgot to mention private messages welcome


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2019)

big thunder lightning rain-storm here.  I'll get off here until it's over


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2019)

We've done some initial looking in our area....If/When we can no longer handle living in this rural area.  We want to stay fairly close, as we are centrally located to the kids/grandkids.  The best place we've found is a town called Sedalia, MO....about 25 miles away.  This is a real nice town of about 20,000, with virtually any shopping, etc., a person would ever want, and a real good hospital, if needed.  The prices at a couple of the Senior centers we've checked seem reasonable, and their services seem quite good.  

https://www.seniorhousingnet.com/seniorliving-search/sedalia_mo
Moving to the Midwest, from California, would be like getting a nice pay raise....Unless you feel "tied" to California, almost anywhere else would probably offer you a far better value for your dollar.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi Don  Thank you for the information, but I'm not looking for an "assisted living" complex at this point of my life.  I am looking for what they call "low-income Senior apartments".  They're for independent seniors, although we do have apartments for disabled seniors as well, with caregivers that come in for private care.

I hope maybe someone will be able to use your info though, thank you again  Denise


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm not sure if you want to disclose your plans to your local housing agency but some Federal programs have a porting process where you can transfer benefits from one state to another.

This is a brief summary of how it works for section 8.

"Porting out" refers to *moving out of your initial PHA's jurisdiction*. To initiate the port-out process, send a written request to your Section 8 housing specialist. The specialist decides if you're eligible to move your voucher to another state and sends your paperwork to the receiving PHA. During the porting-in process, the receiving PHA schedules an intake interview. You must bring certain documents for re-verification purposes, such as proof of income. Once accepted, you must *attend a briefing* at the new PHA, in which you receive the new voucher and rules for finding and leasing a unit. The new voucher contains the number of bedrooms you can have and an expiration date for locating a new rental.

Good luck!


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2019)

Here in Rochester we have an organization called Lifespan  a non-profit organization which helps seniors maneuver life. Including financial things and affordable housing.  If you have something like that where you are, maybe they can help.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not sure if you want to disclose your plans to your local housing agency but some Federal programs have a porting process where you can transfer benefits from one state to another.
> 
> This is a brief summary of how it works for section 8.
> 
> ...



Yes, familiar with porting of the section 8 Bea.  The only issue with that is both the Section 8 "county" here has to ok the porting first.  For my area, Del Norte County, CA, is a very poor part of California.  They don't have a lot of dollars compared to the Southern Counties.  So it's hard for them to Ok any porting.  That's not to say they wouldn't ok it.  I just don't know.  Oh, forgot to mention, some counties will agree to you using an outside voucher, but the county it is from has to pay the costs.

I can't remember but the "new county" has to be willing/able to absorb the cost of the Section 8.



Marie5656 said:


> Here in Rochester we have an organization called Lifespan  a non-profit organization which helps seniors maneuver life. Including financial things and affordable housing.  If you have something like that where you are, maybe they can help.



I don't think we have it here in town Marie, but it may be available to me through another larger county/city.  I'll check around


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 16, 2019)

Do you have a senior center near you? They might have the information you need.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you for your reply, and yes, the Senior Center is actually on the same property as the apartment bldg I live in now.  They aren't familiar with much I'm sorry to say.  Nothing that isn't local anyway, as far as housing, or how all the different types of low-income housing works.  I don't want to say too much to anyone in this area since I would rather my desire to move elsewhere not get out.  This is a very, small town 

The only thing I haven't been able to acquire, as far as information on other apartments, is personal knowledge, or reviews from someone that lives there/wherever.  I've even been on City Data to find out what it's like (such as climate) in other areas of the U.S.

I think that I will just have to take my chances and find some place that "sounds" good from it's ads online, and just go for it.  Of course there are the waiting lists that you first need to get on (and some lists aren't even open).  Once you're on a list for Project 202, then you have to wait, as long as it takes for apartments to be open for a new tenant.  Then if they pick you, you move.

There might still be some folks around here that knew me when I got this place (4 years ago, Jan. 7th), I was so ecstatic!  It's still an awesome place for the right person. It's been a real blessing for me, but I am ready to move on if possible


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

I remember your move into that apartment  very well Denise.. I remember the circumstances leading up to it too, ... I was just thinking earlier when you posted the OP, that it must be 3 years.. and now i find it's 4, wow!!  Time has flown!! I really hope you find a new forever home..


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks @hollydolly   I was desperate, well, slight exaggeration, back then.  Now I can really choose, take my time to find more the type of area I want to live in.  And maybe as time goes by, I may just feel more roots here.  

I NEVER thought I'd be living in California if you'd asked me if I would 6 or 7 years ago, but here I am.  I am checking out some nice areas (things to do and more population) much further South.  I found a good link/site to explain the different "types" of Senior Low-income housing to some folks that may be able to use it.  I just don't let up when it comes to utilizing the internet 

I think that "gypsy" in my soul is still alive and well.  I've always loved going new places, and meeting new people.  My dad was like that too, I must have inherited it from him.  I didn't know much about him but he spent a lot of time with his other family which I am so glad for him.  They were all very close, holidays etc.  I think I'd have been glad settling up near them.  The one I was closest too, a nephew, died recently and crushed my heart.  Now I don't want to go up to visit because I didn't get my ass up there while he was still living  

I wonder sometimes why I've always felt I was in the way when with the family I grew up with.  Another thread I guess, sorry everyone, to ramble.
https://www.after55.com/blog/how-find-low-income-senior-housing/


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

All my best to you @Denise1952,   and I sure hope you find what you are looking for ...  I know you like the West Coast,   and really doubt that any place else would  make you happy.    So I think that you need to work from  that to find an ideal location.
As long as you have the time to decide,  get all the information needed to make the right choice.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 17, 2019)

Denise, have a friend that lives in a lower income senior complex in Long Beach.  If you'd like to get together with her, please just send me your email address and I'll forward it to her.  She's very familiar with the low income options in that area, and had moved from one complex to the one she's in a few years ago to be closer to her grandson.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh Liberty, I would love to talk to her.  I am looking way South right now.  Sounds like she might be a great contact 

I did just find a great PDF file that lists the housing by which low-income "section types" they take.  I'd love to stay with 202 so I'm shooting for that first   I'll write you a pm with my email, ty much!!


----------



## twinkles (Sep 17, 2019)

its hard to find a place you can afford when your a senior- they want to take your whole ss check--the places you can afford are in a high crime area--i have tried the section 8  for seniors and you are on a wating list--i have been living with my daughter and her family for almost 8 years


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

twinkles said:


> its hard to find a place you can afford when your a senior- they want to take your whole ss check--the places you can afford are in a high crime area--i have tried the section 8  for seniors and you are on a wating list--i have been living with my daughter and her family for almost 8 years


Hi twinkles not all of these apartments that I look at and I'm living in now the section 202 apartments they are not all in high-risk areas at all and many of them are gated and very secure buildings it does depend on where you're looking though I do understand that if you can open that link I sent in my last message I think it was or send me a private message and I can help you look in your area if you want to do that and a lot of the waiting list say you have to wait 3 years or 5 years even but I got in in 3 months so there's always that chance the more waiting list you can get on the better and I don't really recommend section 8 but I would do it if I had to.

I was on my phone writing the previous text, and I wanted to clarify what I said a little bit. The reason I would not choose Section 8 unless I really needed housing is because most if not all Section 8 are not "secure" building like most of the Senior Housing.  I could be wrong about other cities, but ours are not built that way.  For example, my building has a pass-key through a main entrance.  There are side entrances, but you can't get in without the key or code.  Plus, it's quiet here at night, no children running about and no parties.

I'm sure I am now sounding like I'm contradicting myself when I say I like the quiet but I am looking for a larger population of Seniors, with more to do, people to meet


----------



## Lara (Sep 17, 2019)

What about Denver Colorado? They have 347 days of sunshine there...but I don't know anything about senior apartments there. What about renting a room out of someone's home? Or in exchange for a private room while managing an airbnb.

I'm sorry about your nephew. Don't let anything like that hold you back from visiting your father though. They're going to understand why you have felt estranged from them. It's very understandable...not your fault at all Denise.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 17, 2019)

thank you denise i read about the housing you sent and the ones here in georgia are all far away--i dont know how much longer i will be driving  and my daughter and g-kids are here.i know they couldnt make such a long trip so i guess i will have to keep looking


----------



## twinkles (Sep 17, 2019)

what are 202 apartments?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

twinkles said:


> thank you denise i read about the housing you sent and the ones here in georgia are all far away--i dont know how much longer i will be driving  and my daughter and g-kids are here.i know they couldnt make such a long trip so i guess i will have to keep looking


Okay sweet lady, if I find more information that would cover Georgia as well I will be sure and post it on this thread or maybe just send you a p.m. I'm glad you have your daughter to live with. I don't have any close family but what I do have this  lovely apartment that I've been living in almost four years so I'm fine if I don't find something, for now and so are you


----------



## Liberty (Sep 17, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Okay sweet lady, if I find more information that would cover Georgia as well I will be sure and post it on this thread or maybe just send you a p.m. I'm glad you have your daughter to live with. I don't have any close family but what I do have this  lovely apartment that I've been living in almost four years so I'm fine if I don't find something, for now and so are you


Forgot to ask you Denise...why are you wanting to move now?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

It's just that I would so enjoy meeting more people, and just a little bit better weather too.  The population is so low here in Crescent City, and so fewer Seniors as well.  I haven't met up with one, single gal to even take walks with.  I wouldn't mind meeting a fella but haven't met anyone of that gender either.  But a gal-friend that was into being active would be so great.  I am lonely doing all my stuff by myself.  I figured eventually I would meet others my age, or close, that are active as well, but I haven't.

If I end up staying here there's always a chance I will, but for one example (slight change of subject here  ) In Santa Rosa CA they have a dance hall.  Not a bar, but a place where they have different music, and them dances on a regular basis.  They also have bus-tours, and better airports, and amtrak nearby if I want to go somewhere my old truck might not make it   I feel I'm missing out being stuck so far from everything.

Like I kind of covered just a little, I felt this was a real blessing as I was living in a terrible place with nowhere else I could stay when I was called about an apartment here.  So I am forever grateful, and for the right people, this place is perfect for long-term, wonderful people run it, and I've never felt safer


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

twinkles said:


> what are 202 apartments?


Seniors over 62 Twinkles.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

Some of you were asking why I wanted to move, and I forgot about one of the main reasons.  We don't have enough healthcare providers in this area, that take Medicare/Medicaid patients.  I had to go to San Francisco's Dental University to have just a checkup and cleaning.  Luckily, all the rest are in good shape but who knows in the future.  350 or so miles one way.  So after that trip that was so hard on even me (pretty healthy, in good shape for my age, 67 in Dec.).  I don't know how someone that is actually ill could handle that but many are having to do the same thing.

I know bigger populations doesn't guarantee good healthcare these days, but I feel I'd at least stand a much, better chance.  I think Sonoma is a lovely area, and have had my sights set on that area for some time.  Just nothing coming open for me in the 202 type housing, and they are short on housing for seniors, and all ages down there.

I'm very lucky to have this place I live now, and if I have to stay, maybe for the rest of my days, it won't be the end of the world for me.  This "finding" another home is just something I would "like" to come about


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2019)

Sept 2019 Activities

Federally-funded program to assist low-income individuals & families with energy costs. 
*Nutrition*
Hot, nutritionally balanced meals served onsite or home-delivered Monday through Friday





*Del Norte Senior Center Annual Picnic*

When: Friday, September 27 ,2019 from 11:30 a.m. to 12:30 p.m.
Where: Florence Keller Park, 3400 Cunningham Lane, Crescent City, CA 
Who: All Del Norte Senior Center Membership 

Come join us for our Annual Picnic! We will have hamburgers, Salad, watermelon and much more. Enjoy the birthday raffle while have a yummy lunch.

For directions please pick up the invitation and directions at the reception desk


http://www.delnorteseniorcenter.org/


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ty Rose I live in the Apartment bldg behind the SC


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 18, 2019)

I've tried but with any assets including a retirement plan, investments no matter how small they really didn't help me. I've been stuck between a dead zone not rich enough not poor enough qualifying for little of anything. It's tough in between destitute or enough money.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 18, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> I've tried but with any assets including a retirement plan, investments no matter how small they really didn't help me. I've been stuck between a dead zone not rich enough not poor enough qualifying for little of anything. It's tough in between destitute or enough money.


I've heard this from more than one of my friends @WhatInThe   Talk about the forgotten ones in America. One gal is 27 dollars over the income maximum to get some help.

Did you look into the LHTC I think it's called.  Tax Credit?  I tried that too but my income wasn't quite high enough for one area.  I'll see if I can find a link specifically for that one.  Go down a bit on the site until you see this heading "*Low Income Housing Tax Credit (LIHTC) Apartments".  *
These depend on the areas Median income, and, take a Section 8 voucher as well.
https://affordablehousingonline.com/low-income-housing-section-8-apartments


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't get why you want to move yet again and possibly even move to a place you've never been in a climate that just won't do it for you, especially considering what you went through all that time "between homes." Remember that old saw "The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know"? I've been down the pike a time or two and am a good bit older than you are, and my experience has been that you can move but all that does is change the location of your problem(s)...that is, whatever you're wanting to get away from is going to move with you. My un-asked-for advice? Stay put. Four years there and you don't feel at home or comfortable? Maybe the problem isn't with the place itself. Maybe you have to "kiss a lot of frogs" before you find the friend(s) who click. 

Re-reading this and it sounds kind of harsh, but it's not meant to be at all. Just some food for thought, okay?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sept 2019 Activities
> 
> Federally-funded program to assist low-income individuals & families with energy costs.
> *Nutrition*
> ...


Denise, here's a place to start. From reading your posts over the years, it just seems to me that you keep starting over and starting over.

When I was just a little kid taking piano lessons, I'd make a mistake and start the piece over again. One day Sister said "Some day you'll learn to drive, but if every time you make a mistake you go back to your driveway and start over, you'll never get where you're going." Could be that you're already where you're supposed to be.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Ty Rose I live in the Apartment bldg behind the SC


You can't find a gal-pal there to hang out with now and then?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 19, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I don't get why you want to move yet again and possibly even move to a place you've never been in a climate that just won't do it for you, especially considering what you went through all that time "between homes." Remember that old saw "The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know"? I've been down the pike a time or two and am a good bit older than you are, and my experience has been that you can move but all that does is change the location of your problem(s)...that is, whatever you're wanting to get away from is going to move with you. My un-asked-for advice? Stay put. Four years there and you don't feel at home or comfortable? Maybe the problem isn't with the place itself. Maybe you have to "kiss a lot of frogs" before you find the friend(s) who click.
> 
> Re-reading this and it sounds kind of harsh, but it's not meant to be at all. Just some food for thought, okay?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 19, 2019)

This thread is wandering so I won't be back to it to reply.  I want to thank those that helped me with suggestions on my original posts though.  I've found out a lot about the LIHTC Housing, and that is what I'll be focused on  We have a lot of locations for LIHTC housing in California I'm happy to say, thank you again  Denise

PS I thought about it, and it's been awhile since I participated in a public forum and forgotten a few things.  I'm not going to abandon my thread in case there are some folks that actually have info, or maybe questions since I've done a lot of home-work on the subject of low-income housing


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2019)

Hope to hear from you Denise...take care now, gal!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2019)

@Denise1952 , there's a gypsy in your soul! 

Sometimes I wish I had the nerve to up and go someplace new; you sure do get excitement out of life. ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Denise1952 , there's a gypsy in your soul!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had the nerve to up and go someplace new; you sure do get excitement out of life. ☺


 I know exactly how Denise feels.  If my huusband didn''t have to be so close to work I'd be moving PDQ...I have such itchy feet, and I love new places..!!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Denise1952 , there's a gypsy in your soul!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had the nerve to up and go someplace new; you sure do get excitement out of life. ☺


Very true Radish... you know, I kind of know how Denise probably feels.  I'd probably move if I weren't married, but you never know.  So much of your lifestyle depends on who you are living with (or without) now that I think of it...lol.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Hope to hear from you Denise...take care now, gal!


Hi Liberty, yeah, I be 'round   I sure like Linda and thanks so much for introducing me.  She's shared a lot about the housing in her area


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I know exactly how Denise feels.  If my huusband didn''t have to be so close to work I'd be moving PDQ...I have such itchy feet, and I love new places..!!!


I found out about a place that is like our old Grange Halls where we used to go square-dancing and see little stage-plays around Christmas time.  They have theme dances with different types of dancing and they have them each week.  It had photos and so glad to see most I saw were seniors, or close to anyway. 

I also could be closer to Amtrak, and airports which would really open up some travel options for me


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> I found out about a place that is like our old Grange Halls where we used to go square-dancing and see little stage-plays around Christmas time.  They have theme dances with different types of dancing and they have them each week.  It had photos and so glad to see most I saw were seniors, or close to anyway.
> 
> I also could be closer to Amtrak, and airports which would really open up some travel options for me


 That would be fab,  if you could get it... oooh I'm jumping the gun and getting excited for you before you've even got anything...


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Denise1952 , there's a gypsy in your soul!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had the nerve to up and go someplace new; you sure do get excitement out of life. ☺


That's true, and it's nice to have some choices while I can still do this


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> That would be fab,  if you could get it... oooh I'm jumping the gun and getting excited for you before you've even got anything...


I know, it's easy to get excited about the options I'm finding.  I watched a Youtube video about travel on Amtrak and I think it would be a blast!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

It's great to live near a railway station..I live within a few minutes drive from one.. and it's so handy to just get on and go where you please without worrying about traffic...


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It's great to live near a railway station..I live within a few minutes drive from one.. and it's so handy to just get on and go where you please without worrying about traffic...


I've ridden it a few times years ago, and best part was really just the scenery.  I've driven my whole life, and it's so nice to leave the driving up to someone else


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

If you have many friends in your area moving would be very challenging if it’s too cost prohibitive where you live I can certainly understand relocation we have recently relocated across the country and it’s taking some adjusting I imagine it’s going to take 2 to 3 years to really settle in here Everything here is beautiful but strange to me and I think the older you get the more you appreciate familiar surroundings I have my things around me so that helps and my family is here too but still when I go out and about I’m  not yet at home. Hopefully one of these days all of a sudden I’ll feel at home


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> If you have many friends in your area moving would be very challenging if it’s too cost prohibitive where you live I can certainly understand relocation we have recently relocated across the country and it’s taking some adjusting I imagine it’s going to take 2 to 3 years to really settle in here Everything here is beautiful but strange to me and I think the older you get the more you appreciate familiar surroundings I have my things around me so that helps and my family is here too but still when I go out and about I’m  not yet at home. Hopefully one of these days all of a sudden I’ll feel at home


I am glad you were able to move closer to your family.  Living in one place for many years, then moving, would be hard I imagine.  I've never been there myself.  I think you will do fine, once you get to know your fave shopping places, become familiar with your routes etc. and it is nice to meet new people wherever you go.  I met a neat lady while waiting in line at the Charter/Spectrum Office.  We yacked up a storm!  She had beautiful, long, wavy grey hair and of course she thought it looked awful, lol!!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> I am glad you were able to move closer to your family.  Living in one place for many years, then moving, would be hard I imagine.  I've never been there myself.  I think you will do fine, once you get to know your fave shopping places, become familiar with your routes etc. and it is nice to meet new people wherever you go.  I met a neat lady while waiting in line at the Charter/Spectrum Office.  We yacked up a storm!  She had beautiful, long, wavy grey hair and of course she thought it looked awful, lol!!


Unfortunately I’m a bit of an introvert so reaching out to others is a little challenging for me I’ll keep trying


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 20, 2019)

I hear you, and it's funny because sometimes I'm real outgoing, and other times don't want to even look up


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> I hear you, and it's funny because sometimes I'm real outgoing, and other times don't want to even look up


Me too


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Sep 25, 2019)

I know nothing about these section properties but I know California.  It is impossible to leave that physically beautiful state.  I’ve spent so much time in LA over the past 40 years that I understand the strong magnet that it is.  Nothing like it.  Nothing.  I just wanted to wish you the best in your search.


----------



## itsjustme (Oct 1, 2019)

I would try Florida as there are many very nice senior mobile home communities, which are cheaper if they are inland.   Florida has no State income tax either so is a bit cheaper I think to live there.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)

itsjustme said:


> I would try Florida as there are many very nice senior mobile home communities, which are cheaper if they are inland.   Florida has no State income tax either so is a bit cheaper I think to live there.


I could never take the heat in FL, but no state income tax sounds good.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 1, 2019)

Unless income is above a certain threshold, SS is not taxed in states that do have a state income tax.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I could never take the heat in FL, but no state income tax sounds good.


I only lasted one year in Florida (North Palm Beach), I hated the bugs and humidity and hurricanes.  Usually, states with low something have a high something.  Either the income tax or the sales tax or the property tax.  They have to get your money one way or another to finance their government.


----------



## Victor (Oct 11, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Ty Rose I live in the Apartment bldg behind the SC



 Are you aware of the Senior Blue Books, published for free ---for US cities.
They will mail them to you from Utah.  Includes resources, agencies, health, assisted living places,
subsidized housing, section 8, HUD, and loads of ads for expensive senior
residences.  Look it up. I have 2 of them.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

No Senior Blue Book available for Arizona.  I'm not looking, was just curious.

https://www.seniorsbluebook.com/find-books.php


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 30, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> I sort of wished I'd tried this earlier, but my pride is still leading me around, or, keeping me from letting people here know so much about me.  I'm just not proud of my situation, and never will be.  So without going into all about why I am a low-income senior, I would just like help in finding a place to move.
> 
> I now live in what they call Project 202 for Seniors over 62.  I pay 1/3 of my income and that includes most utilities, usually, but not with all 202 housing I found out.  I would like to find either 202 housing, or another they have called 515 Rural housing for Seniors.  55 and older is fine with me, and I've considered the Section 8, so I did apply for a voucher which I don't have yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 30, 2019)

Denise, I am up to speed on this effort..but I dont want to write a book about ii ,or a pamphlet either -I will be happy to give you my phone number and we can discuss at a time that is good for both of us. however, from my experience --it is not a rosy future- as far as the 202 goes roughly it changes from complex, county, state, hud, lender to the complex, and other layers of bureaucratic bs ..-has to do with your agi(adjusted gross income) and the agi of the county state town etc....so it is tighly controlled for irs reasons hud and other state and federal agencies--202 "can" mean 80% of the units are subsidized and 20% are NOT-- the are NOT can be rented for market rate that is what you and I want .. normally waiting lists, and perhaps undesirable nieghbors, landlords, and maintenance etc--

 sooooooioo talk if you like. my state has a listing pretty much current nevertheless cumbersome and confusing. 

use my email address same name  gmail --to set up call .thanks


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 7, 2020)

Here in my state the waiting lists for senior housing are years and years long.  My sister has been on one going on 8 years now.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 16, 2020)

I live in a senior living apartment complex. I did not have to be on a waiting list because I was in a bad situation and when that happens (at least here in NY) they put you on the top of the list. It was a lot of red tape to go through, but it was worth every single page of the 28 page application I had to fill out twice. Right now we have three empty one bedroom apartments available and two have been empty for about 2 months. I can't say anything bad about it or the people who live in it. I love it and my apartment especially.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> I sort of wished I'd tried this earlier, but my pride is still leading me around, or, keeping me from letting people here know so much about me.  I'm just not proud of my situation, and never will be.  So without going into all about why I am a low-income senior, I would just like help in finding a place to move.
> 
> I now live in what they call Project 202 for Seniors over 62.  I pay 1/3 of my income and that includes most utilities, usually, but not with all 202 housing I found out.  I would like to find either 202 housing, or another they have called 515 Rural housing for Seniors.  55 and older is fine with me, and I've considered the Section 8, so I did apply for a voucher which I don't have yet.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into HUD housing?


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 29, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> I sort of wished I'd tried this earlier, but my pride is still leading me around, or, keeping me from letting people here know so much about me.  I'm just not proud of my situation, and never will be.  So without going into all about why I am a low-income senior, I would just like help in finding a place to move.
> 
> I now live in what they call Project 202 for Seniors over 62.  I pay 1/3 of my income and that includes most utilities, usually, but not with all 202 housing I found out.  I would like to find either 202 housing, or another they have called 515 Rural housing for Seniors.  55 and older is fine with me, and I've considered the Section 8, so I did apply for a voucher which I don't have yet.
> 
> ...


Franklin Towers in Maine. Balcony included.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you active in your place of worship?  They usually have all kinds of activities for older folks.  Mine has older ladies activities and coed trips and events. We go to a movie, trips to local places, see the bluebonnets, etc.  Not sure if that would be your cup of tea but you might check it out. You could mix and mingle with others your age and they might know of some housing.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> Thanks @hollydolly   I was desperate, well, slight exaggeration, back then.  Now I can really choose, take my time to find more the type of area I want to live in.  And maybe as time goes by, I may just feel more roots here.
> 
> I NEVER thought I'd be living in California if you'd asked me if I would 6 or 7 years ago, but here I am.  I am checking out some nice areas (things to do and more population) much further South.  I found a good link/site to explain the different "types" of Senior Low-income housing to some folks that may be able to use it.  I just don't let up when it comes to utilizing the internet
> 
> ...


After 55 , Senior Housing, 100 State Street
Portland Maine
A piano in the all glass lobby. Very modern. Inside mailboxes, mini store, library patio and deck.


----------



## hellomimi (May 10, 2020)

@Denise1952, have you found something yet?

I read there's a place you're looking at near an Amtrak station? I'd love to be in a place like that. I'm also in CA, it would be great if our paths cross.


----------

